# Trying to find this round drafting table hardware....or somethig close.



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

My Google searching skills have provided me no results finding this stuff so I figured I would ask the pros at LJ.

What is this called? Where can I find something like it?



















Thanks all,
Roger


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i was going to make a drafting table about 6-8 years ago and i think i found them called semicircular hinges. that may not be right, but after quite some time of looking i found they were no longer produced. a machine shop could probably make a set with good drawings.


----------



## Notbrick (Feb 6, 2018)

Try "Trestle Drafting Table" A quick Google yielded similar tables. I have preferred these tables over the hinge kind. They are more balanced in the center and easier to adjust.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I could only find them on finished drafting tables or repurposed from antique tables. Perhaps you could make a trunnion out of a wood disk cut in half, if you cannot find a metal one.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

This subject was recently brought up by another user just a while back…
Drafting Table Hardware

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

If you are going to make one have a look at Tom Figens Architects table


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Or… you might make them out of some type of metal, or even a good quality plywood as the grain wouldn't be an issue for breaking.


----------

